# Transmissions and their differences



## wlorton (Feb 28, 2010)

I am looking into getting a gto in the future (just joined site and its great)
I am unsure if this is the right location in the forum but,

Performance-wise, what are the differences between the 06's manual and transmission models?

I rode with a friend who has the manual and it was QUICK, but I have not been in an automatic to know for sure...

Aside note, the 04-05 were LS1 equipped while the 06 was LS2 equipped? Making the difference from the prior years at 350hp to break 400hp correct?

Thanks ahead of time, will be searching the site more and more


*I have found some of the stickies... and noticed that the LS2 was used in the 05 as well... still learning whereabouts on the site*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`04 = ls1
`05-`06 = ls2
manual tranny you shift, auto just leave it in drive.


----------



## wlorton (Feb 28, 2010)

Rukee said:


> `04 = ls1
> `05-`06 = ls2
> manual tranny you shift, auto just leave it in drive.


This I know.. its more of like 0-60 and gas mileage? Is the manual transmission that much better?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Manuals in any car are almost always faster and get better mileage. 
Do you want to shift or not?


----------



## wlorton (Feb 28, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Manuals in any car are almost always faster and get better mileage.
> Do you want to shift or not?


That is the biggest personal debate, but I know with the rx8 (dont shun me) they had a detuned version of the engine in the automatics, and had a shorter band.... only the manuals could hit over 6-7k if I remember correctly.

My buddy has an 06 6speed, and man is that quick... Only thing is that I havent had to drive a stick since I was 17, and at that I didnt drive to much...

Are the GTO's "difficult" to learn/relearn on?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

the difference in 0-60 times is minimal, autos were said to be quicker from the factory according to the borchure and magazine tests but its down to drivers. the autos got the SAME powerplant as the manuals did so like i said, its anyones guess. i have an A4 and have taken an M6 before with the same mods as me. 

MPG wise.....the manual is better than an auto, ive heard of people with M6's gettin upto 28-29 mpg on the high way. highest ive gotten in my 05' auto is like 21 on highway.


----------

